# hedgehog umm... penis?



## hedgehogzilla (Apr 13, 2011)

Im unusure wether this post should be in this forum but i didnt know where to put it. My hedgehog is male, and as you guessed has a penis. but occasionaly i see him looking quite uncomfortable and moving strangely. When i picked him up his small penis thingy hasnt extended (as i have heard their penis's are quite lengthy) but had become purple and wet looking. its really horrrible to look at and he's done it twice now. its really disgusting. anyway im unsure maybe he did extend his penis and i pick him up just after its happened but when i put him down and leave him for a bout 5 secs after it happens, and pick him up again its back to normal? if he's humping the carpet is there a wayt to stop him?

I dont think i would have given the word penis so many times in a post, but theres a first time for everything! please reply


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

He's masterbaiting probably. He needs his time lol


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Male hedgehogs like to have "boy time". Some more than others, my little boy has a routine of having boy time every night after he goes to the bathroom. Luckily he likes his privacy and hides under the liner in his playpen but we see his little body gyrating thru it. We just leave him alone during that time, and luckily it doesn't take very long. The way you described his penis sounds like it is extended. I don't think there is much you can do to get him to stop, it is a normal thing for them to do. Just let him be when he has his boy time


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds exactly like boy time to me. Herc does the same thing after we put him back on his cage, only he likes to do it on his wheel for anyone to see. :lol:


----------

